

Ask HN: How many tech startups file IPO per year in USA? - digamber_kamat

As a person outside USA, I hear about buzz around IPOs of companies like Group-On and Facebook. I wonder who many start-ups grow big enough to file IPO every year on an average.<p>If there is any USA specific data please give me pointers.
======
10dpd
42

